# Do This Legato Warm Up Routine EVERYDAY!! Great Left Hand Workout!



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys!

In this lesson I’ll show you a great way to develop your left hand legato technique: working on our hammer-ons and pull-offs. This routine will take you only 3 minutes!






This left hand legato exercise is pretty simple, but please don’t underestimate this one! It will give you many benefits if performed correctly and with a good form. We will be working on hammer-ons, pull-offs, left hand fingers independence, accuracy and time feel.

Let me know what are your thoughts on this routine 

Thank you for watching and have a great weekend!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice. I wasn't expecting the backing track to make such a big difference but it works very well.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Very helpful Thank you.


----------



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## Honeybee124 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What's next?


----------

